# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  Pbe avec un champ memo d'une table ACCESS

## kiki.gaby

Bonsoir  tous,

J'ai cr un formulaire avec une table qui contient des champs de type texte, numrique etc.. Tout fonctionne bien.

Par ncessit de limitation du nombre de caractres sur un champ texte ( 255 ), j'ai un champ memo  la place et l plus rien ne fonctionne. Message d'erreur concernant "entier long" si je repasse le champ de la table en texte cel fonctionne.

Quelqu'un a une ide ?

Merci d'avance.

----------


## virgul

Salut,

Dsol je comprends c'est quoi un champ mmo?

Pourrais tu expliquer un peu plus en dtail car la c'est un peu trop vague.

++

Thierry

----------


## kiki.gaby

Bonsoir Virgul,

Voila en faite j'ai une table Access dans laquelle j'ai des champs de type "texte"( ex : Nom metteur ), "date" ( ex :date de cration ) et un champ parmis les autres de type "mmo" ( ex : commentaires sur l'action ).

Un champ "texte" dans Access est limit  255 caractres tandis qu'un champ "mmo" est limit  65 000 caractres ( en gros ).

Donc j'ai cr un formulaire sous Infopath attaquant cette table.

Si dans cette table je ne dispose pas de champ de type "mmo" le formulaire fonctionne trs bien mais ds que je mets le champ "commentaires sur l'action" en type "mmo" j'obtiens ce message concernant "Envoi impossible. Les types de donnes Long ne sont pas pris en charge"

----------


## kiki.gaby

Bonsoir  tous,

Ces derniers jours j'ai fait des recherches sur le Net et des forums et je n'ai rien trouv concernant mon pbe.

Je vais r expos mon pbe en esprant tre plus claire et avoir peut tre une piste pour le solutionner.

J'ai une table "*RNC*"contenant les champs suivants :
"*Id_rnc*" ( NumroAuto ) Type de donnes : *Entier long*
"*Emetteur*"                   Type de donnes : *Texte*
"*Rfrence*"                  Type de donnes : *Texte*
"*Commentaires*"             Type de donnes : *Texte*
J'utilise Infopath pour faire mon formulaire qui est connect  cette table.

Lorsque je saisie des donnes et que je les envoi cela fonctionne.

Malheureusement mon champ "Commentaires" dans ma table est limit  255 carctres tant donn que j'utilise le type de donnes "Texte" pour aller au del des 255 caractres j'ai chang le type de donnes "Texte" en type de donnes "Mmo".

Ma table devient la suivante :
"*Id_rnc*" ( NumroAuto ) Type de donnes : *Entier long*
"*Emetteur*"                   Type de donnes : *Texte*
"*Rfrence*"                  Type de donnes : *Texte*
"*Commentaires*"             Type de donnes : *Mmo*

Et maintenant lorsque je rutilise mon formulaire initial j'obtiens le message suivant lorsque j'envois les donnes contenu dedans : 



> Envoi impossible.Les types de donnes Long ne sont pas pris en charge.


Quelqu'un  une ide ? ( Virgul ? )

----------


## kiki.gaby

Bonsoir  tous,

Je mets  disposition ma BD et mon formulaire qui pose pbe.

Actuellement mon champ "Commentaires" est de type de donnes "Mmo" et j'obtiens mon message d'erreur, si je passe le champ "Commentaire" en type de donnes "Texte" pas de message d'erreur.

Une ide ?

----------


## virgul

Salut,

Dsol de pas t'avoir rpondu plus tot mais j'avais aps le temps de regarder ton exemple.

Enfaite c'est tout simple ce que tu veux faire n'est pas possible ton commentaire est un attribut. Il faut que ca soit un lment (balise) dnas ton schma.

----------


## kiki.gaby

Bonsoir Virgul,

J'en arrivais  la mme conclusion que toi car je venais de trouver sur le site de Microsoft la rponse  ma question.

Dommage, je vais tre oblig de faire des formulaires directement sous ACCESS.

Merci de ton aide.

----------


## virgul

Salut,

Dsol je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi. Certe c'est interprts comme des attributs mais tu peux changer dans ta bdd access et mettre dans la proprits de ton champs memo: format du texte : texte enrichi.

Et la quand tu binde a infopath tu as Longueur maximum*: 536870910.
Ce qui devrait tre suffisant. 

Aprs si tu ne veux pas que l'utilisateur puisse entre du formattage il te suffit de dsactiver dans les proprits de ta textbox infopath.

++

Thierry

----------


## kiki.gaby

Bonsoir Virgul,

L tu m'intresses bigrement.

Donc je suis all sur mon champ en type de donnes "Mmo" puis dans les proprits dans "Format" j'ai saisi texte enrichi, Access l'a transform en "*te\xte\en"ri"ch\i*", j'ai galement essay de mettre XHTML, ACCESS l'a transform en "*\xhtm\l*". Bizarre ?

J'ai fait un formulaire pour faire des tests et cela ne fonctionne pas.

J'ai converti ma base de donnes en version 2003.

Je te remets  dispo ma base.

Peux-tu me dire ce qui n'est pas bon ?

----------


## virgul

Salut,

Je sais pas ce que tu as fait! mais ce que tu as mis en pice jointe (bd1.mdb) tais en mode texte brut alors je l'ai modifi puis sauvegarder aprs j'ai relinker la base de donnes depuis ton formulaire Infopath (outils->convertir la source de donnes principale) et maintenant ca marche.

Voici en Zip mon resultat! 

++

Thierry

----------


## kiki.gaby

Bonjour Thierry,

Je ne peux utiliser ce que tu as fait.

En effet, tu as travaill sur ton rpertoire de travail et lorsque je veux utiliser ton formulaire il m'indique qu'il ne trouve pas la BD. Donc j'ai fait "Convertir la source de donnes principale" et l lorsque je veux envoyer mes donnes de mon formulaire vers la base j'obtiens un message "InfoPath ne peut pas envoyer les donnes du formulaire car le modle de formulaire ne le prend pas en charge".
Donc je vais dans "Outils", "Envoi de formulaires..." puis je coche "Activer les commandes et botons d'envoi" mais l je ne peux pas choisir "Envoyer vers base" car cette option n'apparait pas. ( normal  cause du champ type de donnes "Mmo" de ma base ).

Je ne vois pas non plus dans la base de donnes comment tu as fait pour indiquer que le format tait de type "Texte enrichi" sur le champ avec le type de donnes "Mmo".

Peux tu mettre ton exemple sous un rpertoire qui porte le nom "voila" sous la racine C de ton PC ?  ( comme cela lorsque j'essaierais ton fichier les liens ne seront pas casss puisque je le remettrais dans le mme rpertoire sur mon PC )

Encore merci de ton aide

----------


## virgul

Biensur que tu peux le modifier clic droit et concevoir.

Bon je t'ai fais ca sur c:\voila comme tu voulais.

Voici un printscreen de comment je modifie dans access:



++

Thierry

----------


## kiki.gaby

Bonsoir Thierry,

Tu dois utiliser Access 2007 car moi dans Access 2003 dans les proprits du champ je n'ai pas "Format texte" donc je ne peux pas mettre "texte enrichi".

Peut tre l'explication que cela ne fonctionne pas sur mon poste !!

J'ai beau regarder dans les options d'Access je ne trouve rien.

----------

